# Gülcan Kamps im Urlaub (Bikinibilder) gesucht!



## Geldsammler (5 Sep. 2009)

*Hallo Leute,
ich suche Bilder von Gülcan Kamps im Bikini. 
Dabei müsste es sich um Paparazzifotos handeln.
Ich habe bisher leider nur die beiden Fotos von ihr:*



 

 


*Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt! 

MfG,
Geldsammler*


----------



## Tokko (6 Sep. 2009)

Hast du vielleicht genauere Infos. Datum, Ort etc?


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Sep. 2009)

Nein, leider nicht.
Ich glaube aber, dass es Bikinifotos von ihr aus der Zeit unmittelbar
nach ihrer Hochzeit gibt. Also müsste das in den Flitterwochen gewesen sein.


----------



## General (6 Sep. 2009)

*Leider nur 2 in LQ gefunden*


----------

